# Need to take some time



## doc1955 (Apr 10, 2010)

I need to take some time and go back to the motor I started about the same time as a build of the engine started on the board then I got side tracked and built the walking beam engines. It's setting on the shelf waiting for some attention. I would like to take the beam apart and do some polish and paint to make it like its brother. Plus I have 3 other engines I would like to get built. So many things to do and build and so little time. :big: :big:


----------



## BigBore (Apr 11, 2010)

Ahh...Yes...I recognize the "*Wall of Intentions*" Mine's pretty crowded too.

Ed


----------



## m_kilde (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Doc

My priority in the hobby is to design, do the machining and finally assembling/test running my engines.
I also find it hard to get the motivation to do the finnishing job like polishing and so on.

But people who uses words like "oh its a shinny beauty" , but never recognise the beauty in the mecanics and the build of complicated parts, isn't worth showing one's work


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 11, 2010)

you are not alone. 
I have a ldt sterling that is assembled but not running. 
A see through concept model of a elbow that needs lots of work
a tiny that needs a piston and cylinder
a wobble plate started 
a a mine engine about 75% done just need to do the other 75%
A couple of mill engines started 
a little co2 engine started 
Elmers single cylinder two piston apposed started. 
A couple of rockers just need cylinders.
Just completing what I started will just about double my collection. 
It has been too long since completing an engine. 
Tin


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 11, 2010)

I feel like a kid in a candy store sometimes :big: I see some one start a build here and go oh I want to try and build one of those! I'm glad to see I'm in good company.


----------



## JimN (Apr 11, 2010)

doc1955  said:
			
		

> I feel like a kid in a candy store sometimes :big: I see some one start a build here and go oh I want to try and build one of those! I'm glad to see I'm in good company.



You are not alone, LOL

JimN


----------



## Twmaster (Apr 12, 2010)

I see you chose not to avoid the Noid!


----------

